# Tiger Woods PGA Tour



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I was hooked on the 2007 version on the hotel computers on holiday, I loved the gamplay etc. I've Googled them all for reviews, and I've heard 2008 is just like 2007, but the graphics are better and more goodies. 

Which is the best one you've played, and why?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Played the demo of the new one the other day, seemed pretty good to me!


----------

